# 1970 GTO. Ram Air?



## 4iweber (Jul 20, 2012)

I just got a 400 CID 1970 GTO. I am working on things to make this car even more fun. I am thinking of adding Ram Air? Should I do this? What can of power will this add? Is it worth the money?

Thanks for the help


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The Pontiac "Ram Air" systems in the 60's and 70's are a great marketing model for selling "performance" items that are little more than cosmetic novelties. In my interviews with Jim Wangers (Pontiac Marketing Agency) and John Sawruk (Pontiac Engineering), the "Ram Air" systems on the '67 through '70 GTOs were technically completely ineffective: They are in the boundary layer of air across the hood, and add no "ram" effect whatsoever. Pontiac engineering determined that the hood scoop had to be at least 6" above the hood in order to provide ram effect, and the marketing department nixed this idea. Just like the rear spoiler: The rear spoiler, as approved by marketing, is too low to provide any downforce or aero effect at all. 

Pontiac engineering determined that the '68 - '70 hood scoop has no effect on performance at speeds below 115 mph (which is pretty close to the max top speed of these cars with the gearing that they had). The only benefit to the system is that it allows the engine to "suck" cooler air through the carb at idle, low speed, and cruise, but there was no measurable increase in performance, mileage, or power in spite of this theoretical cool air induction advantage. The "Ram Air" systems, as described by Jim Wangers, were a great marketing tool to pull people onto the showroom floor, where the salesman could then sell them a Bonneville Wagon.

The system is very cool, and the stickers on the side of the hood scoops are even cooler. Install the system if you like it, but don't expect a power or performance gain of any kind. But here's the catch:

The Ram Air system was only available on the Ram Air III and Ram Air IV engines in 1970. The system, and the stickers on the hood, add a "wow" factor for the non-Pontiac-knowledgable people. When you have a standard non-Ram Air 400 with a "fake" Ram Air system amongst Pontiac-knowledgable people, you are likely to get scoffed for the fake add-on... just be aware...

Lars


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Good info Lars. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes, it's most definitely a "show" piece more than it is a "performance" piece. As to whether or not it's "worth it" - that decision is yours alone to make. If you do decide to add one I recommend warpath restorations as a source. They have the same parts everyone else does, but a little less expensive. Plus they were willing to piecemeal me a kit since I already had an original lower pan and just needed "everything else".

My car's not an original ram air car, however the engine I built for it had genuine ram air IV heads (until I had a problem and had to replace them, but that's another story). I decided to put on the ram air system just because I wanted to, and I don't care what anyone else thinks about that. I'm the one spending the money  I didn't add the stickers to the sides of the scoops though, mostly because "advertising" doesn't fit with my overall theme for this car.

If you want one, and if you aren't too bothered by what other people might think - go for it. 

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want a performance increase from a Ram Air system, get a supercharger, the original "Ram Air". There are underhood systems you could use that would keep your car a "sleeper" and surprise a lot of people when you pop the hood. 

A low compression 400 or 455 with a procharger set at 6-7 would be a pretty sick setup. I'd recommend some forged pistons though.


----------



## MickeyKelley (Oct 28, 2011)

I agree do what YOU want and think is cool. Let the so called experts scoff all they want. Also be aware of the rain and car wash issue.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

The ram air air cleaner looks wicked. Purist are just that. Part of the fun. These guys love their GTO's Past that do what ya like. I can't see where it's a value killer.


----------

